# What is required to remove a Septic system?



## Little

I just got offered the opportunity to bid on a side project that i'm going to look at in a few minutes. The job is to remove a septic system at a home close by me. Do you have to be certified or anything? What about disposal of the tank and such after i got it pumped out? Any special backfill usually required? I have abandoned one in place for a friend once, it was already empty so i broke the top off and filled it with stone.


----------



## Kgmz

Don't know what the rules are in your area, but read my post at the thread at the link below to see how it is in my area.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f9/septic-tank-54879/


----------



## Gnella

We've done a couple in hunterdon and middlesex counties. We pump out the tanks, break the concrete 3 feet below grade and put holes in the bollom of the tanks (with our backhoe mounted hydraulic hammer). Then we fill them with stone or bank run.


----------



## Nac

I have done a couple myself also uyou have to have them pumped out first, then the inspector has to see them that they are clean, then usally we demo, remove, cart away and backfill


----------



## JDavis21835

Around here, pump. Then common is just to cave the top in and spread dirt over. If you were to be building something over one, instead of removing, and backfilling with good fill, and compacting, you have an option. Pump the tank, then fill with flowable fill. Basically, flyash and cement. You will have one solid hung of concrete. But, that being said, if it would ever have to come out after that, someone will hate you when they find out its full of cement.


----------



## bwalley

JDavis21835 said:


> Around here, *pump. Then common is just to cave the top in and spread dirt over*. If you were to be building something over one, instead of removing, and backfilling with good fill, and compacting, you have an option. Pump the tank, then fill with flowable fill. Basically, flyash and cement. You will have one solid hung of concrete. But, that being said, if it would ever have to come out after that, someone will hate you when they find out its full of cement.


That is not a good method of removal, as it will still hold water.

If you want to abandon it in place, remove the top, bust out the bottom, and then place fill over it.

That being said, it is usually easier just to remove the old septic tank.


----------



## Vinny

Gnella said:


> We've done a couple in hunterdon and middlesex counties. We pump out the tanks, break the concrete 3 feet below grade and put holes in the bollom of the tanks (with our backhoe mounted hydraulic hammer). Then we fill them with stone or bank run.


Same way in Connecticut. I dont see why that wouldnt work


----------



## septic_101

We break in the take with the back hoe and fill it it. What they are looking for is to make sure water can not sit in the tank after filled in. So just make sure the tanks bottom is broken well. The field/bed might need to if the home owner wants it gone..... are they tieing into city water now or something.


----------

